# Toro power throw 622



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Any thoughts or opinions on an older 622 toro? Known issues etc?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't have anything specific, but I'd sure like to see some photos of the 622 and what they are asking.

:icon-wwp:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Seller wants way to much, but i believe i could get it for $300. Or is $300 to much? I see the skid shoes are worn but not gone, rust in the impeller housing. Will post pics from the add


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

asking $545, i offered $250, seller came back at $350....so $300 sounds like the spot , if its even worth that?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Off-season, a 6hp, 22" 2-stage for $300? That sounds like a lot of $ to me, for a machine that's on the small side. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's looks to be in pretty good condition but the price does seem to be a bit high for it's size and the season.

Is it a big enough machine for what you need to clear and have you been looking around at other 22"s for price comparisons in your area ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nwcove said:


> Seller wants way to much, but i believe i could get it for $300. Or is $300 to much? I see the skid shoes are worn but not gone, rust in the impeller housing. Will post pics from the add


mho, yes too much. you can find an 824 powerthrow or powershift for that amount


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Off-season, a 6hp, 22" 2-stage for $300? That sounds like a lot of $ to me, for a machine that's on the small side. Just my opinion.


 it does seem a bit high, but searching the local ads , its doesnt look like a bad deal, the epic winter we had here probably has inflated the prices across the board.



Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's looks to be in pretty good condition but the price does seem to be a bit high for it's size and the season.
> 
> Is it a big enough machine for what you need to clear and have you been looking around at other 22"s for price comparisons in your area ??


it should be big enough for what i need, ran my old 29" snoflight all winter just taking half bucket cuts, i do have a 24" troybilt that has yet to have gas in the tank, as mentioned above, it seems like the epic winter we had has inflated prices of used blowers.



detdrbuzzard said:


> mho, yes too much. you can find an 824 powerthrow or powershift for that amount


wish i could find a bigger better model toro for that price locally! sure wish i could positively i.d. my old 29" snoflite for parts ordering purposes! i would do a bit of welding, repower, add bigger impeller pulley and impeller kit and have the fun of doing it! ( princess auto has engines on sale, 420 cc i think, with 18.4 ft/lbs of torque for $299).


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

wait a few months and see what shows up. prices on snowblowers around here are starting to drop and probably will in your area in the next few months


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> wait a few months and see what shows up. prices on snowblowers around here are starting to drop and probably will in your area in the next few months


thats good advice, if i can get something in july or august id probably save a few bucks . after that prices will go back up.


----------

